# ROOTZWIKI APP NOTIFICATIONS



## ROUNDWIRE (Oct 6, 2011)

Is any one getting notifications from the RootzWiki app? I never have and tapatalk was hit or miss. The difference is I payed for the app. Feeling a bit like I just had my lunch money stolen...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dssheeley1 (Dec 21, 2011)

ROUNDWIRE said:


> Is any one getting notifications from the RootzWiki app? I never have and tapatalk was hit or miss. The difference is I payed for the app. Feeling a bit like I just had my lunch money stolen...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


+1

Sent from my Fassy smellin sweet like KANGS CM9 4.0.4...


----------



## ROUNDWIRE (Oct 6, 2011)

i just got an email from rootzwiki admin. im told they are waiting on tapatalk to push an update that will resolve this issue......


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

The developers are in China, it makes it really hard to communicate. Did they ever work?


----------



## ROUNDWIRE (Oct 6, 2011)

b16 said:


> The developers are in China, it makes it really hard to communicate. Did they ever work?


they never worked on the rootzwiki app. They worked intermittently on tapatalk but have no worked in some time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

flashaholics post above was in april its the end of may and still no progress


----------



## whogivsachit (Jan 14, 2012)

What do you mean? The app notifications appear to be working for me. Unless you are talking about something else.

Sent from my Glitched Samsung Fascinate, running AOKP Build 37 using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

whogivsachit said:


> What do you mean? The app notifications appear to be working for me. Unless you are talking about something else.
> 
> Sent from my Glitched Samsung Fascinate, running AOKP Build 37 using RootzWiki


This was posted pre-tapatalk 2.0, when they only appeared sometimes.

The current problem is "blahblahblah has replied to your subscribed topic" dosen't always take you to that subscribed topic, but a different one sometimes and you have to figure out which one it is. Can become very annoying when you are subscribed to like 10 billion topics!


----------



## whogivsachit (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up. Yeah that's pain in the a**

Sent from my Glitched Samsung Fascinate, running AOKP Build 37 using RootzWiki


----------

